# Neuer Erfahrungsbericht von Damo!



## Ohrensammler (15. November 2009)

_Dieser Erfahrungsbericht erscheint unter meinem Accout weil Damo hier nur noch Gast ist. 
(Warum das so ist will ich nicht wieder aufwärmen und ich beantworte auch keine Fragen dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich versichere euch jedoch, dass das ein Orginal-Damokles ist und Damo ausdrücklich zugestimmt hat!
(Außer diesem Vorwort stammt also kein Wort von mir!!)

Und hier gehts los:_



Ich finde meine Priesterin ist eine richtig geile Sau!

Und hierbei, rede ich nicht vom enthusiastisch praktizierten Necrophilbondage, die Gernstequest meiner
Priesterin "Hordirs Horn blasen" ist, oder gar, dass wenn ich einen Tank mal so richtig ordentlich durchheile,
die Glocken richtig heftig bimmeln lasse. Nein!

Ich habe einfach nur wieder festgestellt, dass mir die Klasse des Priesters und damit einhergehenden Fähigkeiten
besonders gut liegen, so das ich mich mal wieder in diesen Pixelhaufen, den ich Minou nenne, voll hineinverliebt habe.

Viele haben sich ja über meine Erfahrungsberichte beschwert, die wären alle nur erfunden, aber dieser ist 200% echt!
Also nicht so wie die anderen, die nur einen Wahrheitsgehalt von 100% aufweisen.

Neulich, in Azjol-Nerub, hat meine Schutzbefohlenentruppe aus Nachwuchshelden gerade den ersten Boss,
Krik´thir den Torwächter, erlegt und stolperte munter weiter gen Hadronox, während ich noch in aller
Seelenruhe meinen Manastrudel in mich hieinmummel.
Ich lese gerade den amtierenden Tank im Gruppenchat fragen, wo denn der Heiler bleibt,
als ich auch schon seinen Lebensbalken einen Ruck nach links machen sehe.
Da sind diese Spackelacken doch selbst Schuld, wenn die nicht warten können, bis ihr Heiler wieder volles Mana hat.
Der Grundsatz aus meinem militanten Feministinnenpriesterseminarkreis: "Heilerinnenmana rettet Leben!"
stößt meist vor dem ersten Wipe auf taube Ohren.
Danach hab ich entweder komischerweise immer massig Zeit meinen Strudel zu genießen oder
bei ganz zielstrebig lernresistenten Fällen massig Zeit einen neuen Tank/Gruppe zu suchen.

Ich nehme mir sogar heraus, in eklatanter Gleichgültigkeit den Loot, der für mich bestimmt ist, aufzusammeln, bevor ich mich
am Kampfgetümmel beteilige. Und jetzt kommt das Coolste. Das, worauf ich mich schon die ganze Zeit, seit der Gruppeneinladung
zu dieser Instanz, gefreut habe. Mein Auftritt!

Wärend die Schlachtenwogen unten toben, nimmt meine Priesterin die "Abkürzung". Das bedeutet, sie rennt nicht bräsig
im Kreis um die Steinsäule herum nach unten. Sondern schwebt engelsgleich dank Levitationszauber auf den Schauplatz hernieder
indem sie schon im oberen Bereich von der Abgrundkante hopst.
Noch während sie dahingleitet, nutzt sie alle sofortwirkbaren Zauber die ihr so zur Verfügung stehen, weidlich aus.
Schildzauber und Gebet der Besserung für den Tank und den bedürftigen Rest des Trupps fix mit einer Erneuerung versorgt.
Nicht umsonst steht auf dem Aufkleber an meinem Heck: Ich heile auch für Tiere! (dumme Schweine, blöde Kühe... usw.)
Das sieht immer sehr theatralisch aus!
Außerdem singe dabei nach der Melodie von SUPA-Richie laut vor mich hin:

SuuuuPaaaa Miiiinouuuu kommt zu euch geschwebt...

Ja! Das mache ich wirklich so!
Und am liebsten würde ich dabei noch diesen Satz in meine Tastatur hämmern:

/y In den Staub, Heldendreck! Denn hier naht eure Rettung in Form der Lichgestalt Minou.

Was mich allerdings davon abhält, ist eine mir von Gott auferlegte Schranke: Ich habe nur zwei Hände!
Und ich habe nun wirklich keinen Finger mehr frei, um das mal eben noch schnell einzutippen.
Außerdem verbietet es mir der Anstand. Denn sowas wäre dann wohl doch arg dick aufgetragen!
Notiz an mich: Mach dir mir mal ein Makro für diesen Anlass.
Wie ich schon sagte, meine Priesterin ist eine richtig geile Sau!

Aber nun verrate ich euch eins meiner Geheimnisse. Und zwar habe ich ein nicht unerhebliches Problem mit Tagträumen.
Mir geht es dann wie "John Dorian" aus der Fernsehserie "Scrubs". Ich bin dann für einen Moment nicht im Jetzt.
Das Momentanlicht erlischt und wird von dem Kopfkino völlig überstrahlt. So auch in diesem heroischen Moment.

----

Ich bin wieder Level 60 und farme mir die Kreuzfahrer-Verzauberkunstformel in den westlichen Pestländern.
Beliebtester Spot ist der Turm mit den scharlachroten Zauberbindern unterhalb von Herdweiler.
Allerdings mit einer miesen 1%(!) Droprate.
Mitkonkurrent beim Farmen ist ein Trolljäger. Während ich es gerade mal schaffe einen einzigen Gegner anzuhauen
indem ich, wie nicht gescheit, auf meine Tabtaste einhämmer um dann sofort eine heilige Nova
(damals der einzige Sofortzauber für Priester) auszulösen, sobald ein Gegner spawnt, hat der Jäger nichts weiter zu tun,
als eine Feuerfalle auf den Boden zu legen und zu warten. Und so lautete das Ergebnis der Killrate auf dem Erdgeschoss meist
Jäger: 3 / 0 riester
Oben auf dem Turm sieht es für mich nicht viel besser aus.
Wenn ich Glück hatte, bekam ich wenigstens einen der beiden Zauberbinder.
So geht es lange hin und her, bzw. hoch und runter und der Jäger baut seinen Killvorsprung immer weiter aus, bis...

Wir stehen wieder einmal oben auf dem Turm und hatten gerade unsere Gegner getötet und tauschten danach "Höflichkeiten" aus.
/auslachen /unhöflich /furz /mutter usw...
Wie ich bemerke, das im Erdgeschoss die Gegner schon wieder respawnt sind, renne ich los.
Der Jäger tut es mir gleich. Allerdings benutzt er den Aspekt des Geparden! Grenzt sowas nicht schon fast an Exploit?

"Neeee. Du diesmal nicht!": denke ich bei mir und springe von der obersten Stufe in den Treppenschacht.
Nach Aktivierung des Schwebezaubers sichere ich mir schonmal zwei Gegner mit Dot´s und attakiere den Dritten nachdem
ich mit katzengleicher Anmut unten auftupfe. Der tumbe Jäger läuft ja immernoch die Treppenstufen herunter. Ha!
Dem hab ich ein Schnippchen geschlagen!

Da mir drei Gegner gleichzeitig zu bekämpfen dann doch zu stressig ist, schicke ich sie mit einem physischen Schrei auf die
Marathonstrecke. Denn sterben ist nunmal echt nicht angesagt, wenn der Friedhof am anderen Ende der Gebietskarte auf einen wartet
und man die Strecke perpedes in gefühlten 5 Minuten zurücklegen darf!
Mein gefeartes Target versuchte wie ein aufgeschrecktes Huhn die Wände hochzulaufen wärend die anderen Beiden aus der Tür
und ins Freie flüchten. Gut so!
Ich staune selbst etwas darüber, wie coolsäuisch meine Priesterin nun dasteht.
Selbst dieser pissige Trolljäger müsste das spätestens jetzt auch neidlos anerkennen!
Ich habe mein erstes Ziel schon fast tot, als die anderen beiden wieder im Türrahmen stehen.
Und sie haben Verstärkung mitgebracht. Die beiden Wachtposten untem am Turmaufgang incl. der Patroullie die um den Turm läuft.
Nicht gut!
Jetzt hat mein Schrei cooldown und der einzige Zauber der mir jetzt helfen könnte heißt:
Erde tu dich auf und verschluck mich. Da Blizzard leider gerade diesen Zauber noch nicht im Spiel eingebaut hat und
damit dem Troll diese peinliche Ich-kann-schneller-sterben-als-du-dich-totstellen-kannst-Vorstellung von mir
erspart bleibt, nehme ich meine Beine in die Hand.

D.h. Schildzauber an und weg!
Das hätte auch klappen können, wenn nicht dieser Eiszauber des Zauberbinders durch mein Schild gedrungen wäre.
Meine rasante Flucht gleicht nun dem Schneckentempo eines sich im stealthmodus befindlichen Schurken.
Dummerweise bei mir ohne stealth.
So haben die Wachen alle Zeit der Welt meinen Schutzschild abzutragen und ihre neuesten Techniken der aktiven Sterbehilfe an mir zu testen.

Wie peinlich...

Das Sahnehäubchen bildet jedoch der Trolljäger.
Er schlenderte ganz leger aus dem Turm heraus auf meinen Leichnam zu und applaudierte mir für diese Darbietung.
Das ist die hohe Schule der Ablebekunst.
Vor lauter Wut und Scham über mich selbst, belebte ich mich am Friedhof wieder.
Doch im nachhinein, kann ich da ganz prima drüber lachen.

---

Erinnerungsseelig grinsend aus dem Kopfkino heraus und in der Realität zurück musste ich feststellen, das mein Aufenthalt in der
Vergangenheit einen Tic zu lange andauerte. Wir wipen jämmerlich am Trash.
Meinen kleinen Aussetzer überspiele ich aber gekonnt, indem ich den kurzen Rückweg vom Friedhof in die Instanz nutze um meine
Gruppenmitglieder einzunorden.
Hey Leute. Heilermana rettet Leben! Lasst mich das nächste Mal Mana reggen, bevor ihr den nächsten Mob pullt!

Puh. Diese Kurve hab ich mit Bravour gemeistert.

Kurze Notiz an mich:
Lass lieber das Makro weg!

Euer
DamokIes


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. November 2009)

warum!!! waruuuuuuummmm?


----------



## Ceshania (15. November 2009)

Sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 macht spaß zu lesen, weitermachen Seite 7 der Igel


----------



## Ashaqun (15. November 2009)

Waaahnnnssinnn, wa du für Sachen erlebst... Da kannste noch deinen Urenkeln von erzählen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (15. November 2009)

Zu Schade das er nicht mehr selber posten kann / darf / whatever. Ist auf jeden Fall wieder sehr schön geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imanewbie (15. November 2009)

mhh irgendwie kommt mir dieser Zeitsprung in die Vergangenheit bekannt vor, bei mir war es nur n schurke und er hat nicht applaudiert sonder mich ausgelacht.

Sonst aber sehr nett geschrieben(übernommen)
mfg


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

yay damo is wieder da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
schön geschrieben


----------



## Mr. Morizon (15. November 2009)

Oh großer, ehrenwerter Damo, wir sind nicht würdig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*freu* Endlich wieder ein Ehrfahrungsbericht! Und dazu noch n richtig supererer! Danke auch dem Ohrensammler fürs Posten (Ich hab da noch zwei, brauchst du die evtl für deine Sammlung?), ich hab mich wirklich totgelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer micht kennt, der weiß, dass mir sowas...SEHR oft passiert^^

Vielen Dank für el Aufheiterung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastermind1991 (15. November 2009)

Juhuu! Endlich wieder ein neuer Damo-Bericht.

Wie immer toll geschrieben und gut zu lesen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathknight3 (15. November 2009)

hab noch nie einer deiner vorherigen posts gelesen, is aber gut geschrieben


----------



## Raheema (15. November 2009)

war lustig zu lesen =) 

auch wenn ich gerne wüsst ewarum er weg ist ^^


----------



## The Future (15. November 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> war lustig zu lesen =)
> 
> auch wenn ich gerne wüsst ewarum er weg ist ^^


Naja ein User hat ihn hier fertig gemacht dessen namen wir jetzt hier nicht nennen.


----------



## Raheema (15. November 2009)

aso ok 
gut dann werde ich mal nicht weiter fragen


----------



## abe15 (15. November 2009)

Macht enormen Spaß das zu lesen. Endlich wieder Neues vom Damo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


12/10 !

Danke!


----------



## jeef (15. November 2009)

sehr fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10 (vergebe keine 10^^ nie für irgendwas)


----------



## Fusselbirne (15. November 2009)

Dass ich das noch erleben darf,ein neuer Damo Bericht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ohrensammler,sag ihm meinen besten Dank!Love it^^


----------



## voj (15. November 2009)

Ich hoffe wir werden wieder mehr von damo lesen, du bist einfach 





Ohrensammler schrieb:


> eine richtig geile Sau!


----------



## Namir (15. November 2009)

Find ich sehr schön gemacht.

@Ohrensammler: Drück Damo doch bitte mal 2 Daumen aufwärts ins Gesicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bremgor (15. November 2009)

Tu ich auch mal  meinen Senf dabei: Nice work(,Speedy). 9,5/10 !

Hab diese ach so schönen langen Wörter vermisst^^Lob an euch, ehrwürdiger Damokles!
(und mach bitte noch ein paar mehr^^)


----------



## Girderia (15. November 2009)

sag mal was hat daran jetzt eigentlich so lange gedauert? warum kam der bericht nicht schon früher? *duck*

ansonsten: schön dass du wieder (irgendwie so'n bisschen) da bist

für den text: 9,5/10 (wir wollen ja goethe nicht beschämen, nicht wahr?)

edit: pff, da war einer schneller mit den 9,5 ... wie gemein

edit2: warum bewirbst du (damokles) dich eigentlich nicht als freier mitarbeiter der buffed redaktion? deine erfahrungsberichte wären auf jeden fall ne eigene unterseite, mit entsprechendem link auf der startseite wert


----------



## Willtaker (15. November 2009)

er ist wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (15. November 2009)

hm also viele der alten fand ich echt gut! aber dieser... ist dir nicht gelungen finde ich


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (15. November 2009)

Ganz nett, aber so toll isses nun wirklich nich das ich dem nachweinen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...n bichen zuviel kurzatmige Phrasendrescherei und zu wenig nachhaltiges...aber ok, ist meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (15. November 2009)

Wer is Damo?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirando (15. November 2009)

Echt schön geschrieben , und macht eigentlich Laune wieder seine Klasse zu rerollen


----------



## Garziil (15. November 2009)

Sehr nette Geschichte. Die Formel ist echt heftig zu Farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spliffmaster (15. November 2009)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Wer is Damo?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dass ist Damokles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1.   http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=33991

2.   http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=35360

3.   http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=37614

4.   http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=S...t=0#entry569233

5.   http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=45777

6.   http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=52524

7.   http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=91931

8.   http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=97661&hl=

9.   http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=65633


Viel Spaß beim lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (15. November 2009)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Wer is Damo?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ein Mensch, der ein so glückliches Leben führt, dass er bis auf seine Jammerbeiträge keine anderen Probleme hat.
Ich beneide ihn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mozee (15. November 2009)

Achja solche tagträume hab ich auch andauern ich kann nicht mehr mit leuten normal reden weil ich alle paar mal sie etwas sagen das man sich vrstellen kann daran denken muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sehr guter bericht


----------



## Pusillin (15. November 2009)

Mich würde echt interessieren was damals passiert ist, wieso er seinen Account gelöscht hat.
Sry bin nunmal neugierig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenay (15. November 2009)

Cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,endlich ließt (hört) man mal wieder was von ihm ^^.Wäre geil wenn noch weitere folgen würden *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und @ Pusillin,mich auch ^^.


----------



## Phenyl19 (15. November 2009)

Ja ER lebt noch =) 
Sehr schön mal wieder was von ihm zu lesen.
Bekommen wir jetzt wieder in regelmäßigen Abständen von ihm was zu lesen ,über deinen Namen Ohrensammler?

@Pusillin und Lenay: Ich glaube mich zu erinnern das es einen Thread dazu gab, oder vielleicht auch noch irgendwo ist.


----------



## Edou (15. November 2009)

nice der bericht weiter so!!!!


----------



## Dropz (15. November 2009)

Ceshania schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/sign


----------



## LordofDemons (15. November 2009)

genial damokles!! wirklich genial du bist einer der kreativsten user die buffed je hatte ich finde es sehr schade das du dich hast löschen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. November 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Mich würde echt interessieren was damals passiert ist, wieso er seinen Account gelöscht hat.
> Sry bin nunmal neugierig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


irgend so ein vollpf***** hat ihn glaub blöd von der seite angemacht und das über nen längeren zeitraum bis er gesagt hat 

kkthxbye 

hat sich löschen lassen und lästs jetzt über öhrchen laufen :>


----------



## ScreamSchrei (15. November 2009)

Yay.. Damo is back.

Und wie immer: Made my day ;P


----------



## Falathrim (15. November 2009)

Ich weiß nicht...mir fehlt ein wenig das "epische" an der Erzählung. Irgendwie ist es dadurch, dass es so extremen Realitätsbezug und vor allem so ausgeprägte Ingame-Sprache hat nicht so schön wie die alten Berichte...ich musste irgendwie nicht einmal schmunzeln :/

Trotzdem schön dass du wieder da bist Damo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (15. November 2009)

was machste eigentlich im rl? kritiker? oder aitor? weil das ist richtig gut geschrieben und zwar so gut das ich das gefühl habe das du das irgendwo gelernt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. November 2009)

D-a-m-o ich liebe deine Texte^^


----------



## Assari (15. November 2009)

Schön geschrieben und shcön zu lesen

Muste bei der Szene mit dem Fear schmunzeln, weil ich die Menschen bildlich vor mir geshen habe, wie sie die wand hoch wolen xD


----------



## Unwissender77 (15. November 2009)

Ist das jetzt wirklich der erste nach Damos Verbannung aus den Buffed-Forum oder hat Ohrensammler schon andere veröffentlicht?^^


----------



## Square123 (15. November 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Yay.. Damo is back.
> 
> Und wie immer: Made my day ;P



Mehr kann man nich dazu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich liebe diese Berichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So oft, wie man sich da selbst erwischt hammer^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. November 2009)

Unwissender77 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt wirklich der erste nach Damos Verbannung aus den Buffed-Forum oder hat Ohrensammler schon andere veröffentlicht?^^



Das ist der erste (leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Ale4Sale (15. November 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> Schön geschrieben und shcön zu lesen
> 
> Muste bei der Szene mit dem Fear schmunzeln, weil ich die Menschen bildlich vor mir geshen habe, wie sie die wand hoch wolen xD



Ging mir genauso *g*

Mag den Bericht sehr.


----------



## leckaeis (15. November 2009)

Fands zwar ganz nett, frag mich aber wie meine Vorpster es schaffen, sich dabei kaputt zu lachen.
Man muss halt mal Schmunzeln, aber sonst fand ich die Anderen besser.


----------



## oens (15. November 2009)

*thumbs up*

wieder einmal schön zu lesen...


@Ohrensammler bestell damo mal unbekannterweise einen schönen gruss und er soll genauso weitermachen wie bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



by the way...spielt er immernoch seine ally-chars oder hat er diese mittlerweile (teilweise) getranst?


----------



## Slow0110 (15. November 2009)

Ich liebe seine Berichte, auch wenn die früheren besser waren.
Aber es doch immer so, man setzt seine Ansprüche immer höher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht schreibt Damo. ja wieder ein paar mehr, es reist dieses Forum wenigstens aus dem "Alltagstrott" heraus.
Also, auf ein paar neue Berichte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IkilledKenny (15. November 2009)

Echt schön, wie du es schaffst so eine simple Sache wie Farmen und dabei sterben und in ner Ini an trash zu wipen in eine  so unterhaltsame und witzige Geschichte zu verpacken.

Liest sich echt super



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (15. November 2009)

Ich weiss, es wurde schon tausendmal gesagt, aber... 

W00t!!!111 Damo returns!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (15. November 2009)

Ob es jetzt nur erfunden ist, oder tatsächlich wahr ist, es ist verdammt witzig. Weiter so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (15. November 2009)

Eindeutig Damo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (15. November 2009)

schön zu wissen das damokles auch weiterhin schreibt. 
aber diesem erfahrungsbericht fehlt irgendwas bzw etwas ist anders. für mich liest er sich zummindest nicht so gut wie bisherigen.
dennoch schön weiter machen damokles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (15. November 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> schön zu wissen das damokles auch weiterhin schreibt.
> aber diesem erfahrungsbericht fehlt irgendwas bzw etwas ist anders. für mich liest er sich zummindest nicht so gut wie bisherigen.
> dennoch schön weiter machen damokles
> 
> ...



Ich fand´das mit dem Schwebepriester ein wenig langweilig oder habe da viell. nicht alles verstanden. Also zu viele Gedankengänge in Gedanken oder so.

Lustig war die Farmgeschichte -> Kreuzfahrerverzauberung. 
Sowas ähnliches -  weil man genervt ist vom Mobweggeziehe und dann mal auftrumpfen möchte und zu viele *zieht* und selber den Körperinstallierer am FH auf-/ oder den eigenen char als Leiche suchen muss - kennt wohl jede/r.

Aber nett, dass er mal wieder was verzapft hat.

Komm´zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Chillers


----------



## Nimeroth (16. November 2009)

Ui, da hat aber wer ganz dringend wieder Aufmerksamkeit gebraucht ^^ (sorry, aber so wirkt das auf mich, weil inkonsequent isses ja allemal).

Zum Bericht: Schreibstil erwartungsgemäss auf einem etwas höheren Niveau aber wie ich schon bei deinem letzten geschrieben habe, an die alten reicht es bei weitem nicht herran. Nicht böse sein, aber irgendwie wirkt das ganze nicht mehr so elanvoll wie deine alten Story's sondern eher so runtergeleiert.

Trotzdem viel Spaß mit deiner Priesterin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Artherk (16. November 2009)

suuuuuuuper damo kommt zu dir gefliegt... ähm ja... hust... ich hab nix gesagt
nein ich freu mich das wieder mal ein bericht von dir auftaucht... ich wünschte nur ich könnte meine erfahrungen auch so gekonnt in worte fassen wie du... da hätt ich nämlich auch ein paar storys... jaja good old arthi is in da house... oh man jetz weiß ich wieder warum ich täglich tabletten nehmen soll... hm naja ich hoffe man hört mal wieder von dir 
in diesem sinn
come to the dark side we have cookies
euer arthi


----------



## SilverGER (16. November 2009)

Habe ich etwas verpasst, ist heute etwa schon Weihnachten?

DANKE für den TOLLEN Bericht, es ist lange her, seit ich
sowas gutes lesen durfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (16. November 2009)

Genial! Endlich mal wieder ein echter Damocles.

Danke auch an Ohrensammler, der uns diesen Kunstgenuß ermöglicht - ich dacht schon, ich läse nie wieder was von Damo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Kayla_ (16. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  <3 it......


----------



## normansky (16. November 2009)

Ich mochte und mag Damos Art zu schreiben... auch seinen Sarkasmus, der offensichtlich von einem "Möchtegernallesverstehenabernichtsmachen" Mod nicht verstanden wurde!
Finde es aber sehr schade das er jetzt den Ohrensammler missbraucht um sich zu melden... selbst nach einer Sperre kann man doch stehts einen neuen Account aufmachen und muss sich nicht lang verstecken!?


----------



## Gierdre (16. November 2009)

Och schön, Damo in cognito!
Das hat mir den Tag gerettet! Bitte wieder mehr davon!!


----------



## Davatar (16. November 2009)

:O

Als ich eben grad den Text gelesen hab, hatt ich genau einen dieser Ausschwenker, den Damokles da so schön beschrieben hat :O

:O

...heh Ohrensammler, sag ihm mal, ich vermisse seinen hypnotisierenden Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (16. November 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Finde es aber sehr schade das er jetzt den Ohrensammler missbraucht um sich zu melden... selbst nach einer Sperre kann man doch stehts einen neuen Account aufmachen und muss sich nicht lang verstecken!?



Liegt an der Länge der Sperre. Einerseits, we Ozzy sagt, forever is a long long time, und andereseits würde ich, wenn ich so behandelt worden wäre, hier auch nicht mehr posten.

Aber wir lassen das Thema lieber fallen, das ist ein Minenfeld...


----------



## Noxiel (16. November 2009)

Und dabei heißt es doch, man soll sich keine Götzen schaffen. 

Der Mob huldigt seinem Gott.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (16. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und dabei heißt es doch, man soll sich keine Götzen schaffen.
> 
> Der Mob huldigt seinem Gott.
> 
> ...




Ach wie gut das Ich nicht gläubig bin   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (16. November 2009)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Waaahnnnssinnn, wa du für Sachen erlebst... Da kannste noch deinen Urenkeln von erzählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja nicht ganz, aber die geschichten sind sehr amüsant dokumentiert...ich musste mich zwar nich totlachen aber ein schmunzeln konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen....weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sysa (16. November 2009)

> Genial! Endlich mal wieder ein echter Damocles.
> 
> Danke auch an Ohrensammler, der uns diesen Kunstgenuß ermöglicht - ich dacht schon, ich läse nie wieder was von Damo





Nix zu hinzuzufügen ... 

/SIGN


----------



## Magickevin (16. November 2009)

Also die Engel singen mal wieder Hallelulia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geile Geschichte hoffe du lässt uns das nächste mal nicht so lange warten ;D


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. November 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Ui, da hat aber wer ganz dringend wieder Aufmerksamkeit gebraucht ^^ (sorry, aber so wirkt das auf mich, weil inkonsequent isses ja allemal).





normansky schrieb:


> Finde es aber sehr schade das er jetzt den Ohrensammler missbraucht um sich zu melden... selbst nach einer Sperre kann man doch stehts einen neuen Account aufmachen und muss sich nicht lang verstecken!?



Dazu muss ich dann doch noch was sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damo hat diesen Bericht bei uns im Gildenforum gepostet.
ICH war es dann der ihn benölt hat, das hier posten zu dürfen und nicht etwa anders herum!

Das ging aus meinen Vorwort nicht klar genug hervor, sorry!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Versace83 (16. November 2009)

Hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen... was ich aber nicht verstehen kann: Warum spielt man als mann einen weiblichen Charakter?


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (16. November 2009)

noch nicht ganz durchgelesen, ABER STOPP. Sich mit JD zu identifiezieren ist immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KayaDiabolin (16. November 2009)

Endlich, ich hatte schon Entzugserscheinungen weil ich keine neuen Erfahrungsberichte mehr lesen konnte... ^^

Hurra für Damo, den Meister des Witzes und des Sarkasmus!
Wieder super gelungen, habe herzlich gelacht.

Wobei ich das mit dem Makro wirklich mal machen würde, vielleicht bei einer Gruppe von Freunden, nur so zum Jux xD


----------



## jay390 (16. November 2009)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen... was ich aber nicht verstehen kann: Warum spielt man als mann einen weiblichen Charakter?


Warum, was ist daran so schlimm? Ich habe fast nur weibliche Chars (8 locker). Keine Ahnung was du da nicht verstehst.


----------



## Matress (18. November 2009)

Sehr schön 9/10


----------



## derbolzer (18. November 2009)

hatt spass Gemacht es zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   9/10


----------



## soul6 (18. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und dabei heißt es doch, man soll sich keine Götzen schaffen.
> 
> Der Mob huldigt seinem Gott.
> 
> ...



UND WIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah he is back  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
omg Damo wie hab ich deine storys vermisst . Und wie immer "you made my day"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


p.s.und wenn der kleine Furzer jetzt plötzlich wieder auftaucht, fress ich seinen acc persönlich (ich glaub sein nick fing mit "N" an^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (18. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Damo hat diesen Bericht bei uns im Gildenforum gepostet.
> ICH war es dann der ihn benölt hat, das hier posten zu dürfen und nicht etwa anders herum!
> )


Ach lass sie quatschen und dafür lieber Damokles schön grüßen !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sag ihm seine Fangemeinde ist noch immer riesig und wir vermissen ihn und seine Storys.
Dürfte ja auch geklapt haben, das der kleine Koffer von damals gebannt wurde und weg ist (muhahaha) ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## Lily:) (18. November 2009)

Richte ihm aus, dass er vermisst wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (18. November 2009)

Mab mal ganz kurz gefegt hier, der vorletzte Beitrag, den ich vor Antworterstellung gelesen hab, roch nach Trollversuch...^^
Erst lesen, dann schreiben. 

Is ´s ein Flieschtasse? NEIN!
Is ´s ein Schräubokopter? NEIN!

*lach*
Ich bin um einen Ohrwurm reicher und die Geschichte ist echt super!
Will auch so nen coolen Jingle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Öhrchen, ich würd mal sagen nu biste im Zugzwang, gnihihi!

(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)


----------



## Esda (18. November 2009)

> /y In den Staub, Heldendreck!



wooohooooo, Damo hört auch einsLive 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab deine Erfahrungsberichte vermisst! Danke auch an Ohrensammler fürs Damo-Bequatschen!


----------



## ZAM (18. November 2009)

Ich habe nach Dini auch noch ein paar Beiträge entfernt. 

Ich hoffe hier sind sich einige Bewusst, dass sie hart an der Grenze zum Ban wandern, wenn sie einer Privat-Person rechtsgerichtete Orientierung aufgrund von Interpretationen unterstellen, obwohl die Person das weder bestätigt noch je geäußert hat und meines Wissens nach nicht ansatzweise in diese Richtung tendiert. Ich habe die Diskretitierungen gelöscht. Wahrscheinlich wird sich der Betroffene ebenfalls noch dazu zu Wort melden. Zudem seid Ihr damit mal wieder ins Offtopic abgerutscht, das wird ebenfalls gelöscht.

Zu Damokles Abwesenheit: Vorsicht mit Unterstellungen und Spekulationen. Er hat sich löschen lassen und wurde nicht gesperrt. Das impliziert übrigens auch das *Gast* vor seinem Usernamen, und der nicht anklickbare Username in den hier verlinkten, älteren Beiträgen. 

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (18. November 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> ......Diskretitierungen.....



Dis*kredit*ierungen



immer locker bleiben... ich versteh wirklich nicht, wie ein lustiger Beitrag zu einem 3. WK führen kann, ts ts


----------



## J_0_T (18. November 2009)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> Dis*kredit*ierungen
> 
> 
> 
> immer locker bleiben... ich versteh wirklich nicht, wie ein lustiger Beitrag zu einem 3. WK führen kann, ts ts



Passiert recht schnell... habe mal in der schule gelernt das ein geschriebener Satz oder gesprochenes wort auf 4 ebenen empfangen werden kann.

Wenn dann noch user dabei sind die in sich schon eine labile bzw sonderbare gesinnung haben dann eskaliert diese situation recht schnell.


Generell sollte man sich überlegen ob bestimmte user die durchgehend mit solchen posts auffallen nicht die pistole auf die brust setzt und sagt entweder oder... da auch da lernresistente dabei sind minimiert man das ganze und schließt sie vom posten auf zeit oder für immer aus.

B2t:

Ich finde es schon toll das sich Damo wieder zu wort meldet. Fand den thread mit seinem Krieger schon toll... wobei auch dort die spezialisten ihn fertig gemacht haben. Auch wenn er innofiziell hier unterwegs ist und ggf ma reinschaut, lass dich nicht entmutigen und zieh dein ding durch.


----------



## Damokles (18. November 2009)

Hallo Community.
  Ich bin der wirklich echte DamokIes! Auch wenn ich meinen alten Account nicht wiederbekommen kann,
  so hat mir der liebe Zam nach einem netten Gespräch, diesen Zugang hier "erschaffen".

  Der Anlass für mein Erscheinen hier, ist allerdings ein sehr ernster.
  Und bei diesem Thema lass ich nicht mit mir spaßen, denn da ist dann definitiv auch bei mir Schluß mit lustig!

  Ich bin *KEIN* Nazi! 

  Zugegeben meine Wortwahl war sprichwörtlich der "Griff ins Klo", aber ich werde Euch nun erklären, was
  ich mit meiner Aussage erreichen wollte.



			
				DamokIes schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hatten hier in Deutschland schon einmal jemanden, einen Deutschen  mit Migrationshintergrund, der wollte auch gern nicht den "Mist" lesen  müssen,
> den Andere verfasst haben. Drum ließ er kurzerhand diese unerwünschte Lektüre am 10. Mai 1933 verbrennen.
> Um es kurz zu machen...
> Er  hatte wenig Erfolg mit dieser Aktion. Und wir brauchen nicht noch so  Einen, der Texte von Anderen welche seine "Interessen nicht vertreten"  nicht haben möchte!
> ...


 
  Mich nach so einer Aussage als >rechts< gesinnt abzuurteilen ist ungefähr genauso, als würde man
  Harry Potter einen "Todesser" nennen, nachdem er gesagt hat:"Voldemort ist ein Schlammblut"

  Die Kernaussage sollte sein, das ich mich zu keiner Zeit einer Zensur,  die mir von einem 14 Jährigen Forumsmitglied auferlegt wird, 
  unterwerfen werde und er es doch in Zukunft unterlassen soll es zu versuchen.
  Das hat damals (zum Glück) nicht geklappt und funktioniert heutzutage genauso wenig.

  Mein letzter Satz, und das hab ich auch eingesehen, war ein...
  Boxer nennen das einen "Tiefschlag" und ein böses Foul von mir und ich entschuldige mich im Nachhinein gerne dafür.
  Habe aber damals keine Veranlassung dafür gesehen, da mein Fauxpas ja gleich von einem aufmerksamen Forenadmin entfernt wurde.

  Das war mir jetzt sehr wichtig und ich hoffe die Wogen etwas geglättet zu haben, die meine Aussage verursacht hat und bitte Euch
  dieses schlimme Thema nicht weiter zu kommentieren.

  Euer
  Damokles (der Echte)








  Wen interessiert, warum ich meinen buffed.de Account habe löschen lassen kann hier gern weiterlesen.
  Aber auch hier bitte ich darum, dieses *NICHT* zu kommentieren.
  Alle Offtopicbeiträge werden sowieso entfernt.

  Ich bin oft neugierig und habe eine Suchmaschiene damit beauftragt nach "Schlagwörtern" aus meinen Berichten zu suchen.
  Dabei bin ich auf eine private Heimseite von jemanden gelagt, der einen meiner Erfahrungsberichte wortwörtlich kopiert hat.
  Allerdings mit dem Unterschied, dass der Betreiber der Seite diesen Text so abgeändert hat, dass *er* nun die Hauptperson und 
  damit der Urheber dieses Textes ist. Ich habe oft genug betont, dass  ihr meine Texte sehr sehr gerne überall dort hinkopieren dürft,
  wo Euch das gerade einfällt. Selbst wenn ihr den Text in Eure Kloschüssel klebt um draufzukacken! 
  Das wär mir alles scheißegal solange ich dabei als Autor genannt bleibe.
  Für mich ist Diebstahl von geistigen Eigentum eine riesen Frechheit, zumal ich herausfand, dass eben genau dieser Textdieb 
  in fast allen meinen anderen Erfahrungsberichten eine Spottbotschaft hinterlies.

  Daraufhin habe ich unter meinen betreffenden Erfahrungsbericht hier im  Forum eine kleine Botschaft hinterlassen, dass mich das traurig macht, 
  wenn so etwas passiert. Und habe die Heimseite des Kriminellen verlinkt.

  Was dann passiert ist, weiss ich nicht. Und ich weiss es wirklich  nicht! Denn nach meinem Posting bin ich zu Bett und am nächsten Tag zur  Arbeit gegangen.
  Zuhause angelangt musste ich feststellen, dass mein Thread geschlossen  wurde und auf eine Anfrage von mir bekam ich folgende Antwort:

  "Du hast Deinen "Fanclub" für einen privaten Racheakt mißbraucht und der Thread bleibt zu!"

  Was soll ich sagen? Da hat mein "Fanclub" wohl ein bißchen über die Stränge geschlagen!
  Also beschloss ich ich kurzerhand meine "Fans" zu belohnen und habe daraufhin meinen Account löschen lassen.

  Mutmaßungen Eurerseits, ich hätte die Flucht vor einem 14jährigen möchtegern Zensoren ergriffen,
  oder einen Bann von einem Admin wegen rechtsradikaler Äußerungen bekommen,
  hat mich dann aber doch sehr schockiert und mich eher in meiner Entscheidung bekräftig.

  Vielen Dank an meinen "Fanclub"


----------



## Soldus (18. November 2009)

@ Topic: Mal wieder genial geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@ Offtopic: ( ja ich weiss darf ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Fans wurden schon vielen zum Verhängnis... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (18. November 2009)

@ Damokles

schade das es so gekommen ist =( 


BTT

KLasse text immer noch =)


----------



## Captn.Pwn (18. November 2009)

also der text ist schön geschrieben nur wer ist denn damo?;P
hab ich noch nie gehört^^
und seit wann wird auf buffed denn so streng offtopic gelöscht etc, 
ich sollte aiman abdallah informieren;PP


----------



## GCX-513 (19. November 2009)

Sehr schöner Erfahrungsbericht. Musste öfters lachen, aber meine Lieblingsstelle ist


> Wir stehen wieder einmal oben auf dem Turm und hatten gerade unsere Gegner getötet und tauschten danach "Höflichkeiten" aus.
> /auslachen /unhöflich /furz /mutter usw...


Freue mich, dass du wieder da bist. Hoffentlich dauert es nicht wieder soooooo lange bis dein nächster Bericht erscheint! *unruhig auf dem Stuhl sitz*

*winkewinke*


----------



## Ginkohana (19. November 2009)

Das ist ein Damo-Bericht wie ich ihn liebe!

Man merkt eigentlich sofort, dass "der Meister" am Werke war.
(Nein ich gehöre nicht zu denen die man als Fanboys abstempeln kann)
Ich bewundere noch immer deinen Schreibstil und wünschte mir offt zugegebener maßen, dass ich diesen Stil auch inne hätte.
Mir scheint es so als wäre Damo einer der Wenigen Personen die es auch in WoW schaffen denen, die ihm etwas Böses wollen mit Interlektueller Überlegenheit zu schlagen. (der Satzbau ist weird...sorry)
Ich wünschte ich hätte noch alle vorherigen Erfahrungsberichte von ihm.
Wäre sehr verbunden wenn man mir zumindest einen Link schicken könnte da ich leider nicht im Stande bin die SuFu zu überreden mir diese anzuzeigen.


----------



## Sicktongue (19. November 2009)

Das war echt mal schön zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chielle (23. Januar 2010)

Ach endlich, hab schon alle 10 Berichte abgespeichert und auf Arbeit geschickt, damit ich was zu lachen hab. Ich les es mir so 2x bis 3x die Woche durch, bin da echt Suchti, was Damo's Berichte angeht.
"Damo, ich bin dein größter Fan, ich will ein Kind von Dir!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *teddyundhöschenwirft*


----------



## Damokles (23. Januar 2010)

Chielle schrieb:


> Ach endlich, hab schon alle 10 Berichte abgespeichert und auf Arbeit geschickt, damit ich was zu lachen hab. Ich les es mir so 2x bis 3x die Woche durch, bin da echt Suchti, was Damo's Berichte angeht.
> "Damo, ich bin dein größter Fan, ich will ein Kind von Dir!"
> 
> 
> ...



Weil ich das hier sehr ernst nehme, und Dir glaube das Du es ehrlich meinst, wirst Du die Erste sein, die meinen neusten Bericht lesen darf.
Ich schicke ihn Dir in den nächsten Tagen per PM. (Ich schreib ihn grad ins Reine)
Alle anderen bekommen ihn erst später zu lesen.

LG
Damo

P.S.
Den Teddy und das Höschen nehm ich gern nur ein Kind bekommst Du nicht!


----------



## schäubli (23. Januar 2010)

Am geilsten wärs , wenn es gar nicht Damokles geschrieben hat.
Wieso macht er sich nicht einfach ein neues Profil?


----------



## Thoor (23. Januar 2010)

Wer den Mensch hinter Damokles aufgrund einer zweizweiligen Aussage in einem MMORPG als Rechter Nazi Abschaum abstempelt hat wohl ziemlich viel verpasst im Leben und nen heftigen Dachschaden, selbst wenns so wäre: Meinungsfreiheit ist was schönes!

@Topic

Supertoller Text wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mag deine Art zu schreiben wirklich, machst du das professionell auf der Arbeit oder wie?


----------



## Damokles (23. Januar 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> Am geilsten wärs , wenn es gar nicht Damokles geschrieben hat.
> Wieso macht er sich nicht einfach ein neues Profil?



Wieso wäre es "geil", wenn ich meine Texte nicht selber schreibe? 
Das versteh ich nicht.

Und wozu brauch ich ein neues Profil, wo mir meines doch, so wie es jetzt ist, gut gefällt?

Erklärst du mir das bitte?

BITTE!


----------



## Chielle (24. Januar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Weil ich das hier sehr ernst nehme, und Dir glaube das Du es ehrlich meinst, wirst Du die Erste sein, die meinen neusten Bericht lesen darf.
> Ich schicke ihn Dir in den nächsten Tagen per PM. (Ich schreib ihn grad ins Reine)
> Alle anderen bekommen ihn erst später zu lesen.
> 
> ...




Keine Sorge, ich mag keine Kinder^^
Das freut mich aber, ehrlich jetzt! Den Bericht den Ohrensammler Dir aus den Rippen leiern musste, hab ich mir schon auf die Arbeit geschickt, da hab ich mehr Zeit in Ruhe zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dank Dir schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Zazuu (24. Januar 2010)

Obwohl mir die Augen zu fallen, ich langsam ins Bett muss und nicht laut sein darf, weil ich ja nicht allein wohne...

Konnte ich die Augen nicht vom Text nehmen und auch mein lautes lachen konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.
Einfach SUPER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich freu mich schon auf dein nächsten Bericht


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (24. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hat sich löschen lassen und lästs jetzt über öhrchen laufen :>




Jo und dafür danke Öhrchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Damo
THX einfach wieder schön zu lesen.
Und du hast recht......eine richtig geile Sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holy Light (24. Januar 2010)

hmmm glaube zwar iergendwie kaum das er das lesen wird aber

@damokles : hätte ma ne andere fragen , warum hast du dann danach trotzdem noch diesen neuen bericht gemacht?


----------



## VILOGITY (24. Januar 2010)

jay390 schrieb:


> Warum, was ist daran so schlimm? Ich habe fast nur weibliche Chars (8 locker). Keine Ahnung was du da nicht verstehst.



/Sign ME 2 

Vielleicht gehts Dir wie mir, ich mag mir beim spielen keinen "Männerhintern" ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Female is eben meistens im RL und gerade im VL wesentlich schöner anzusehen finde ich.


----------



## Damokles (24. Januar 2010)

Holy schrieb:


> hmmm glaube zwar iergendwie kaum das er das lesen wird aber
> 
> @damokles : hätte ma ne andere fragen , warum hast du dann danach trotzdem noch diesen neuen bericht gemacht?



1. Nur weil ich keinen eigenen Account zum schreiben besitze, bedeutet das nicht zwangsläufig, dass ich dieses Forum nicht lese. Ich lese hier "fast" alles.
(Vielleicht sollte ich mich mal als Forenmod bewerben?)

2. Das ist kein Erfahrungsbericht. Dieser Text stellt eine Bewerbung meiner Priesterin an Ohrensammlers Gilde dar. 
Er ist nicht vollständig und deshalb als solche nicht zu erkennen.
Ohrensammler hatte mich darum gebeten diesen Text hier posten zu dürfen.

3. Warum ich trotzdem noch schreibe? Weil ich es kann!


----------



## dragon1 (24. Januar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> 1. Nur weil ich keinen eigenen Account zum schreiben besitze, bedeutet das nicht zwangsläufig, dass ich dieses Forum nicht lese. Ich lese hier "fast" alles.
> (Vielleicht sollte ich mich mal als Forenmod bewerben?)
> 
> 2. Das ist kein Erfahrungsbericht. Dieser Text stellt eine Bewerbung meiner Priesterin an Ohrensammlers Gilde dar.
> ...



*Mit einem Laster Damokles Fanshirts ankomm*
"Nicht sehr Frische, ORIGINAL DAMOKLES Tshirts! Wer will wer mag wer hat noch nicht? 0.0014 % des Verkaufserloeses gehen an den Fond zur Renovierung der Keller, in denen die seltene Spezies Homo NIsapiens lebt!"
"Auch die Limitierte Edition *Original Damokles Unterhose* ist hier zu kaufen!"


----------



## Holy Light (24. Januar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> 1. Nur weil ich keinen eigenen Account zum schreiben besitze, bedeutet das nicht zwangsläufig, dass ich dieses Forum nicht lese. Ich lese hier "fast" alles.
> (Vielleicht sollte ich mich mal als Forenmod bewerben?)



dachte eher das du das nit liest wegen der uhrzeit zu der ich es gepostet habe ^^


----------



## Dominau (24. Januar 2010)

Holy schrieb:


> @damokles : hätte ma ne andere fragen , warum hast du dann danach trotzdem noch diesen neuen bericht gemacht?




Weil er uns doch soooo lieb hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ..

Ist..

DAMO!!!


----------



## No_ones (24. Januar 2010)

11/10


----------



## Thufeist (2. Februar 2010)

Ich habe es jetzt erst gelesen und herzhaft gelacht.. einfach nur Klasse.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

